# اكبر مسجد بعد الحرم المكي الشريف



## معماريمن (13 يونيو 2009)

هو مسجد الحسن الثاني المشيد فوق الماء, المعلمة الدينية التي تحبس الانفاس ببنائها الشاهق و دقة تفاصيلها و روعتها. و قد تم البدا في بنائه اواخر سنة 1986 ليتم تدشينه في 1993, و قد ساهم في بنائه حوالي 2500 عامل بناء و 10000 حرفي عملوا ليل نهار على مدى سبع سنوات تقريبا ليخرجوا لنا هذه الجوهرة للوجود.
و مساحة المسجد اكثر من تسع هكتارات, و عدد اعمدته 2500, و استعمل في تزيينه 65000 طن من الرخام. و هو يقع مباشرة امام المحيط الاطلسي بل ان جزءا منه يقع فوق المحيط فعلا.
و تعتبر مئذنته الاطول من نوعها في العالم بارتفاع 210 متر و هي مربعة الشكل طول كل ضلع حوالي 30 متر, و ينطلق منها ليلا شعاع من اللايزر في اتجاه الكعبة الشريفة مداه 30 كيلومتر, اما القاعة الرئيسية فجاءت على شكل مستطيل بعرض يفوق 100 متر و طول يتجاوز 200 متر و هي تتسع ل 25000 مصلي هذا دون الصحن الذي يتسع لاكثر من 80000 مصلي, و قد اعلنت السلطات ان حوالي 120000 مصلي اجتمعوا في المسجد لاداء صلاة التراويح ليلة 27 من رمضان, فهذا الرقم وحده كفيل ليبين مدى كبر المسجد.
اما عن هندسته فهي مغربية اندلسية كباقي مساجد المغرب, و قد زين بزخارف على خشب الارز و كذا بفسيفساء الزليج المغربي المعروف عالميا بدقته و روعة تصاميمه هذا دون ان ننسى النقوش على الجبس. اما الاسمنت المستعمل فقد حطم الرقم القياس من حيث فعاليته حيث تم تطوير نوع خاص من اجل بناء المسجد تبلغ درجة تحمله اربعة اضاف اجود الانواع المعروفة انذاك.
و رغم انه بناء للتعبد فهو لا يفتقر للتكنولوجيا, حيث تم تزويده بنظام لاشعة اللايزر تجعل منظره ليلا اية في الجمال, اما سقف المسجد فهو يفتح اليا عن طريق نظام خاص و ذلك بغية التهوية.
و يضم المسجد العديد من حمامات العادية و حمامات البخار و مكتبة و مدرسة قرانية و قاعة للمؤتمرات, الشيء الذي يجعل منه صرحا دينيا شاملا.
باختصار فالمسجد اكبر من ان يتخيله العقل لدرجة انك يمكن ان تراه من مدينة المحمدية المجاورة للدار البيضاء...اترككم مع الصور.


----------



## معماريمن (13 يونيو 2009)

*اعادة المحاوله*

شكل الصور لم نتظهر 

اترككم مع الصور





هو مسجد الحسن الثاني المشيد فوق الماء, المعلمة الدينية التي تحبس الانفاس ببنائها الشاهق و دقة تفاصيلها و روعتها. و قد تم البدا في بنائه اواخر سنة 1986 ليتم تدشينه في 1993, و قد ساهم في بنائه حوالي 2500 عامل بناء و 10000 حرفي عملوا ليل نهار على مدى سبع سنوات تقريبا ليخرجوا لنا هذه الجوهرة للوجود.
و مساحة المسجد اكثر من تسع هكتارات, و عدد اعمدته 2500, و استعمل في تزيينه 65000 طن من الرخام. و هو يقع مباشرة امام المحيط الاطلسي بل ان جزءا منه يقع فوق المحيط فعلا.







و تعتبر مئذنته الاطول من نوعها في العالم بارتفاع 210 متر و هي مربعة الشكل طول كل ضلع حوالي 30 متر, و ينطلق منها ليلا شعاع من اللايزر في اتجاه الكعبة الشريفة مداه 30 كيلومتر, اما القاعة الرئيسية فجاءت على شكل مستطيل بعرض يفوق 100 متر و طول يتجاوز 200 متر و هي تتسع ل 25000 مصلي هذا دون الصحن الذي يتسع لاكثر من 80000 مصلي, و قد اعلنت السلطات ان حوالي 120000 مصلي اجتمعوا في المسجد لاداء صلاة التراويح ليلة 27 من رمضان, فهذا الرقم وحده كفيل ليبين مدى كبر المسجد.






اما عن هندسته فهي مغربية اندلسية كباقي مساجد المغرب, و قد زين بزخارف على خشب الارز و كذا بفسيفساء الزليج المغربي المعروف عالميا بدقته و روعة تصاميمه هذا دون ان ننسى النقوش على الجبس. اما الاسمنت المستعمل فقد حطم الرقم القياس من حيث فعاليته حيث تم تطوير نوع خاص من اجل بناء المسجد تبلغ درجة تحمله اربعة اضاف اجود الانواع المعروفة انذاك.







و رغم انه بناء للتعبد فهو لا يفتقر للتكنولوجيا, حيث تم تزويده بنظام لاشعة اللايزر تجعل منظره ليلا اية في الجمال, اما سقف المسجد فهو يفتح اليا عن طريق نظام خاص و ذلك بغية التهوية.






و يضم المسجد العديد من حمامات العادية و حمامات البخار و مكتبة و مدرسة قرانية و قاعة للمؤتمرات, الشيء الذي يجعل منه صرحا دينيا شاملا.







باختصار فالمسجد اكبر من ان يتخيله العقل لدرجة انك يمكن ان تراه من مدينة المحمدية المجاورة للدار البيضاء...اترككم مع الصور.


----------



## alaa_1986 (15 يونيو 2009)

that's amazing ... thank u 4 ur efforts


----------



## alaa_1986 (15 يونيو 2009)

المسجد يظهر فيه جمال العمارة المغربية وروعتها في المساجد والتفاصيل الدقيقة الرائعة واستعمال التكنلوجيا بصورة لا تؤثر على الطابع الأثري والمعماري المميز لهذا الصرح بل تقويه وتزيده تألق ...
شكرا على المشاركة الجميلة .. بالتوفيق دائما .


----------



## وحش العمارة (16 يونيو 2009)

روعة على روعة المسجد كانة سقينة ترسو على الشاطئ


----------



## mohamed2009 (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## اسامةشلبي (22 يونيو 2009)

الحمد للة انة يوجد على الارض من يحيي العمارة الاسلامية ولكن لى سؤااااااااااال كم عدد المصلين فى هذا المسجد على مدار الصلوات الخمس


----------



## ماسة فلسطين (22 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله ما شاء الله
شكرا لك اخي الكريم 
موضوعك قيم ويستحق المشاهدة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## kasshoss (1 أغسطس 2009)

* بسم الله ما شاء الله
شكرا لك اخي الكريم 
موضوعك قيم ويستحق المشاهدة
بارك الله فيك*​


----------

